# Star Trek Picard: Zweite Staffel der Amazon-Serie bestellt



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek Picard: Zweite Staffel der Amazon-Serie bestellt*

						Obwohl die erste Staffel von Star Trek: Picard noch nicht mal angelaufen ist, haben sich deren Produzenten bereits die Finanzierung für Staffel 2 gesichert. Hierzulande startet die Serie um den ehemaligen Captain der Enterprise am 24. Januar 2020 auf Amazon Prime Video.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek Picard: Zweite Staffel der Amazon-Serie bestellt*


----------



## Rollora (23. Dezember 2019)

Danke, das ist mal ein schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk!


----------



## Cleriker999 (23. Dezember 2019)

Freu  mich schon so sehr drauf. Endlich mal wieder richtiges Star trek


----------



## RyzA (23. Dezember 2019)

Oldschool Star Trek. Im doppelten Sinn.


----------



## TomatenKenny (23. Dezember 2019)

Derjenige der die hohe Summe bewilligt hat, ist anscheinend ein riesen Star Trek Fan


----------



## Ripcord (23. Dezember 2019)

Geile Sache! Hoffentlich ist das MHN auch bald wieder dabei


----------



## SIR_Thomas_TMC (24. Dezember 2019)

Ohne Prime auch irgendwie legal zu sehen? Wahrscheinlich eher nicht...


----------



## GreitZ (24. Dezember 2019)

Das gabs nur bei der Voyager


----------

